# HDMI Output not support on iPad.



## Austin Bike

I am running stream on both my iPad and iPhone. The HDMI cable accessory allows either to output to a tv. But as soon as you try to watch a show, the screen goes black and you get a "video mirroring is not supported" message. Oh well, so much for that pipe dream.


----------



## Dan203

There is a device called a TiVo Mini which will be released soon that will allow you to stream content from a TiVo directly to another TV. They probably blocked HDMI output and AirPlay to bolster sales of that device.

Dan


----------



## Austin Bike

Yeah, waiting patiently for that. Wish it was the size of a stream so that I could stick it to the back of the tv with Velcro. Tv is mounted high on the wall in our outdoor screen porch.


----------



## Dan203

I think the prototype they showed wasn't very big. Although I think it was a little bigger then the Stream. I have no idea what it weighed though, so I don't know if Velcro would hold it or not.

Dan


----------



## smbaker

Dan203 said:


> There is a device called a TiVo Mini which will be released soon that will allow you to stream content from a TiVo directly to another TV. They probably blocked HDMI output and AirPlay to bolster sales of that device.
> 
> Dan


Slightly off topic, but... will the mini require a subscription fee?


----------



## SullyND

smbaker said:


> Slightly off topic, but... will the mini require a subscription fee?


Nobody knows yet. HDMI out would be nice for when travelling (downloaded shows, not streamed obviously).


----------



## Austin Bike

Maybe I don't know that much about the mini but I thought it was only a repeater and it needed to be connected to your home network.


----------



## Dan203

SullyND said:


> Nobody knows yet. HDMI out would be nice for when travelling (downloaded shows, not streamed obviously).


Hadn't considered that. Austin Bike can you try your HDMI adapter and see if it works with downloaded shows? Perhaps it's only blocked for streaming?

Dan


----------



## lew

Monprice is selling a component AV cable for Ipad, Iphone etc. I wonder if the HDMI block would be applied to component output.


----------



## gtrogue

Dan203 said:


> Hadn't considered that. Austin Bike can you try your HDMI adapter and see if it works with downloaded shows? Perhaps it's only blocked for streaming?
> 
> Dan


Mirroring is blocked by the app. It doesn't matter if the video is downloaded or streamed.


----------



## Dan203

Would that rule out the component cable as well? What about AirPlay?

Dan


----------



## Austin Bike

Dan203 said:


> Hadn't considered that. Austin Bike can you try your HDMI adapter and see if it works with downloaded shows? Perhaps it's only blocked for streaming?
> 
> Dan


Does not work, streamed or downloaded you only get audio and the "no video mirroring" message.

I don't have component video cables so I can't test that.


----------



## gtrogue

Dan203 said:


> Would that rule out the component cable as well? What about AirPlay?
> 
> Dan


Everything. Video out is controlled by the app.


----------



## modnar

gtrogue said:


> Everything. Video out is controlled by the app.


That's too bad. I can't imagine that using AirPlay, HDMI, etc., from the iPad to a TV would affect TiVo Mini sales much just because it would be a pain to plug in the iPad every time.

Like someone already said, this would be really nice for traveling and watching downloaded shows in hotels, etc.


----------



## ellinj

Its really too bad that content providers, including Tivo, who are cowtailing to them, are disabling mirroring, especially on copy freely content.


----------



## DeWitt

The same thing is currently the case for both the Amazon Instant Video iPad app and HBO Go IPAD app. I have an Apple TV for airplay, but when you select airplay in these apps only the sound mirrors to the TV. No Video.


----------



## mattack

I hope that you guys who care about this are *contacting Tivo* and telling them this.


----------



## menelson1961

Yes, the TiVo Stream does not support mirroring in any way, shape, form, or fashion. I tried AiPlay, I tried the HDMI connector, I tried the component connector. All you will get is audio. I called tech support to find a solution and ended up returning mine. TiVo says it is dictated by copy protection agreements with the content providers and beyond their control. Not sure I totally buy this answer because I can mirror content from Netflix and HuluPlus.


----------



## jrtroo

Of course Tivo wants to provide this. It would be unique and a great selling point. They have to go by these agreements and play nice in the sandbox.


----------



## bikeryeti

Dan203 said:


> There is a device called a TiVo Mini which will be released soon that will allow you to stream content from a TiVo directly to another TV. They probably blocked HDMI output and AirPlay to bolster sales of that device.
> 
> Dan


The mini is only going to be available for Enterprise operators ie suddenlink TiVos. At this point TiVo does not have any plans to release it to the retail market. I think they are using the Enterprise market as a test to see if it's profitable enough to release it to retail.


----------



## Dan203

bikeryeti said:


> The mini is only going to be available for Enterprise operators ie suddenlink TiVos. At this point TiVo does not have any plans to release it to the retail market. I think they are using the Enterprise market as a test to see if it's profitable enough to release it to retail.


That's wrong. The Preview is the one that's only available to cable companies. The Mini is a retail box TiVo is working on right now that is similar to the Preview but does not have a built in tuner.

Dan


----------



## bikeryeti

Dan203 said:


> That's wrong. The Preview is the one that's only available to cable companies. The Mini is a retail box TiVo is working on right now that is similar to the Preview but does not have a built in tuner.
> 
> Dan


I guess only time will tell my friend, you might want to check your sources.


----------



## jfh3

bikeryeti said:


> I guess only time will tell my friend, you might want to check your sources.


Umm, what makes you think Dan is wrong? It's been fairly widely reported that the Mini will be out this fall, and I've seen nothing credible to suggest otherwise.


----------



## bikeryeti

jfh3 said:


> Umm, what makes you think Dan is wrong? It's been fairly widely reported that the Mini will be out this fall, and I've seen nothing credible to suggest otherwise.


We will see who is right when it's released.


----------



## jrtroo

I don't think anyone is looking to be snarky. We are truly interested in what you have seen to make this claim. In looking back at the press release, it is clearly an item for the "Q", but indicated release at retail. I believe the investor calls noted the same.

If you have a good source of new information, we are all looking for you to spill the beans.


----------



## hv9200

Wait...i can download shows via tivo desktop and put them on my ipad and mirror just fine, however the shows i downloaded from my stream to my ipad wont mirror? Does not sound like copy protection agreement issue to me...they are both downloaded to same device...one mirrors, one oes not. The Tivo app itself block mirroring...there must be another reason. Wish i knew that before i bought the stream...i use my ipad to carry content to our vacation home and found out mirroring does not work..used netflix instead. Not sure i will keep the stream now.


----------



## Dan203

hv9200 said:


> Wait...i can download shows via tivo desktop and put them on my ipad and mirror just fine, however the shows i downloaded from my stream to my ipad wont mirror? Does not sound like copy protection agreement issue to me...they are both downloaded to same device...one mirrors, one oes not. The Tivo app itself block mirroring...there must be another reason. Wish i knew that before i bought the stream...i use my ipad to carry content to our vacation home and found out mirroring does not work..used netflix instead. Not sure i will keep the stream now.


There may not be a way for them to selectively block mirroring. Or if there is they may not want to do it because it could cause user confusion. The copyright issue is with the shows you can't download but only stream. Those are the ones that "might" have issues. Or it could just be that TiVo is purposely blocking mirroring because they want people to buy their Mini device instead for playing on other TVs.

Dan


----------



## rickydee

hv9200 said:


> Wait...i can download shows via tivo desktop and put them on my ipad and mirror just fine, however the shows i downloaded from my stream to my ipad wont mirror? Does not sound like copy protection agreement issue to me...they are both downloaded to same device...one mirrors, one oes not. The Tivo app itself block mirroring...there must be another reason. Wish i knew that before i bought the stream...i use my ipad to carry content to our vacation home and found out mirroring does not work..used netflix instead. Not sure i will keep the stream now.


Sad that the Tivo app not only blocks it but outputs a blocking screen over the video so that even if the idevice is jailbroken to allow mirroring its overwritten with the stupid Tivo blocked message. Guess there is no work around? Or can the downloaded shows be played via another player which doesn't block? It would have been nice to have shows on your device that you could watch on larger screens? Come on Tivo - well have 58 more days to send it back!


----------



## pablopsd

Glad I found this. Need this to function for what I want to do. Saved the money I was going to spend! Thanks guys!


----------



## Snake Plissken

That's why I also have Apple TV


----------



## jlobello

Another new option would be to install TiVo Proxy Server from the developer forum. Then you could use the app Oplayer on your iPhone or iPad. But current version of oplayer is missing ac3 audio due to Patents. From oplayer you should be able to use AirPlay or hdmi output, but you lose trick play. TiVo Proxy server is fast, but the ac3 audio removal in Oplayer is frustrating. In the mean time, VLC work great on a pc or Mac.


----------



## MathiasRex

I got the Apple TV little box too - has to logon to your WiFi network and ITunes on your PC must be configured for "HomeSharing" too, but seems to work beautifully after that. I take videos with a Sony HD cam, convert them to .mp4 and load to iTunes for the iPad. Works great. Want to be able to share with others on their TV's, so assuming I can logon to their WiFi should be able to do that. Apple TV (bad name, it's not a TV) was around $100.


----------

